# Tutorial Contest Winner February 2007: ~LadyLocks~



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi guys, sorry I lagged but I finally had time to get it done.  Damn!!  No one told me it was an all day thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is my very first tut so please bear with me.  There are tons of steps with tons of pics so this is NOT dial-up friendly!  Oh, and excuse some of the blurry pix, I kept getting a lot of those for some reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Here’s the look were going for…





Stuff you’ll need:





Ahhh, here’s the anticipated bare face, scary! I already have on moisturizer, concealor, and blot powder since I’m assuming you already know how to do that.





First, dab some Bare Canvas Paint onto your concealor brush & spread it all over up to your brow bone. Do it quickly cause it dries pretty fast.  





Next, lightly spread it around with ur pinky to make sure u have an even finish.





Grab some Shroom with your large shader brush and add it to your brow bone and just above the crease and into your tear duct area.  





Now were ready for Fushia Perfect CCB.  Swipe the pan lightly with your concealor brush.





Add it all over your lid and slightly above the crease.





Grab some Violet pigment with your 242 brush and “pat” it onto 2/3’s of your lid just up to the crease.





Both eyes should look like this when you’re done.





Next, flip your 242 over and grab some Accent Red.  Pat it onto the outer 3rd of your lid slightly overlapping the Violet.  Again, grab some Violet and pat it slightly overlapping the Accent Red.  You’ll want to keep doing this until both colors look well blended. 





You should now have this.





Grab your 266 and pick up some Plum Dressing.  Position the brush right at your lower lash line just on the outer 3rd of your lid. Drag the brush upwards fallowing the natural shape of your ere creating a guide for the outer <.





The line should look like this.  Fill in the gap with Accent Red and now your ready for the next step.





Grab your round crease brush and put some Deep Truth on that baby. Place the brush in your crease starting at the top of the line you just created from the step above, now were creating the top of the <.  Drag the brush into your crease on top on the Accent Red and Violet but only drag the brush 2/3 of your lid, DO NOT drag it across the whole lid.





Grab your 217 and go over the line you just created to create a bolder line by making a wind shield wiper motion.  Remember; DO NOT go across the whole lid.





Once you’re done with the crease, grab your round crease brush again and put more of Deep Truth on there. Go over the lover half of the < blending into the Accent Red with little circles.  You should have this now.





Now get your 224 and blend the < and crease using the wind shield wiper technique & little circles.  





Both eyes should look like this when you’re done.





Now grab your 242 again and pick up some Coppering and pat in on top of Accent Red, next to Deep Truth just barley overlapping the lower < like this.





Now flip your 242 and pick up some more Violet and once again, pat the color on your inner lid and slightly over the Coopering but just underneath Deep Truth.  Again, you’ll want to keep doing that until the colors look blended.





You should have something like this.





Grab that crease brush again and pick up some Goldmine.  Position the brush from the tear duct and drag the brush into the inner crease slightly overlapping Deep Truth blending the two together but making little circles.





With the same crease brush, pick up some Woodwinked and go over the Goldmine and blend into Deep Truth, just like you did above.





Grab that good ol’ 224 and blend the crease colors again with the wind shield wiper technique & circles.  Do this until Deep Truth and the goldish colors look blended. Grab some more Deep Truth and blend the v  again to darken the colors and even it out.





Now brush the 224 off onto a towel of some sort to take off the excess color and grab some Nylon.  Brush Nylon across your brow bone and just barley on the seam where the crease colors are, blend down into your tear duct also.





It should look like this now.





Now for the e/l part, pick up some Blacktrack with your e/l brush and dab the excess off into the lid.  





With short strokes, drag the e/l brush across the lash line.  Try and make the line as thin as possible.





Before I finish the wing part of the liner, I did my brows so I didn’t have the Blacktrack on it. With your 266, grab some Walnut and start at the end of your eyebrow.  With short strokes, fill in your eye brow.  Once your at the arch area, make one big stroke to help create a nice even arch.





Grab your 266 and dip it into Blacktrack, again, dab it into the lid to take off the excess.





Position the 266 right at the tip of your lash line and gently press the 266 to make a line going upwards.





It should look like this.





Dab your brush back into the lid and pick up more Blacktrack.  Position the brush starting from the tip on the line you previous made and drag slightly to your lash line to meet your old line.





It should look like this. 





Do the same steps to get an even line and fill in the gap with your eyeliner brush.  It should look like this when you’re done.










, that hardest part is done! Grab your liquid e/l and line your upper tightline, like so.





Curl those babies!





Add mascara and add your favorite lashes. (This picture is before I put the lashes on obviously)





Almost! Grab your Peacocky g/l, starting from your inner lash line, make a thin line all the way across your lash line and up right underneath the wing of the liner.





You should have this.





Now grad your black eye pencil and line your waterline.





It should look like this.





Add some mascara to your lower lashes and you should have this when finished.





You are now done with your eyes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Almost there!  Grab your 188, load it up with some Lightscape.  Starting from the top of your cheekbones, drag the brush up towards your temple.  In this direction.





Next, load up your 188 with some Blossom and right underneath the Lightscape, drag the brush in the same direction of the Lightscape up towards your temple.





Lastly, add Flash Mode Lustreglass to your lips.





And Walla…you are now finished!:cartwheel: :woohoo: 










Hope u like!


----------



## labwom (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Why not?*

I love it!


----------



## PMBG83 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Very Very pretty!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Oh my god! Thats beautiful and so are you girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job and you made that look so easy!


----------



## samila18 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

wow! I never wear bright colors, and this makes me want to get everything you used and try this! gorgeous look and gorgeous girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Wow!


I don't think I'll ever be able to do that! XD


Very pretty :].


----------



## Holly (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

excellent


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_Oh my god! Thats beautiful and so are you girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job and you made that look so easy!_

 
Not even close!  It was so hard to get all the steps and all the angles when your camera keeps dying lol.  I stopped so many times to charge my battery, I even had a chance to grab some lunch


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

wow, this is SOOO pretty!! now i will be on the lookout to getting some items to recreate this with.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

You did a good job on your tut! The look is hot!


----------



## fairytale22 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Really pretty, good job, esp. for a first! You have the most interesting freckles!


----------



## mzjae (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

You did such a great job!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

That was great.....and very well-detailed!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

wow gorgeous


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

very pretty


----------



## macface (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

I love the colors.nice bleddin


----------



## n_c (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

that was a great tut...very detailed thanks hun!


----------



## schiller16 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

your the most beautiful girl. i loveee this look


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

this is amazing!!! i love it! thanks soooo much!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

THis is soo pretty...and soo are you...i love your cute lil freckles!!


----------



## Ambi (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Gorgeous color combo, I especially love the lashes!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

You are so pretty....I LOVE your moles!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

That is so hot thankyou for sharing!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Thanks so much for this detailed tut!!! love it!


----------



## glamdoll (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

very helpful! u look beautiful!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

OMG !!! O_O 

that's really, really beautiful !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have to try peacocky with accent red & violet p/m !!!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

i love how u this tut breaks everythingd own step by step so clearly. the end look is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## applefrite (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

It is very beautiful .


----------



## poppy z (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

so beautiful and creative!


----------



## user79 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Great tutorial! I love it.


----------



## Ciara (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*






Soooo Pretty!!!!   I love it!

Great tut....Thanks!!!


----------



## lahdeedah (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

I'm really impressed with how in depth this tut is! Thanks so much!


----------



## Simi (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Great tut,
Thanks for sharing the great information


----------



## ebonyannette (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

This rocks!!! This is sooo cute!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

amazing tut! thank you SOO much for making this. i love this look & i'm dying to try it out!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

loooooooove this tut!!! thanks girlie!


----------



## veilchen (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

OGM, this look is perfect!! You look fantastic!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Great job!!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Aw, this is so pretty! You should do more tutorials, you're good at it!


----------



## User67 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Fabulous tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What lashes are those? I  have to have them!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Fabulous tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What lashes are those? I  have to have them!_

 
I forgot so I had to look it up lol. Their Ardell 109 I think but don't quote me. I have a few pairs so I like to keep them together in one container  casue my train case is packed lol.


----------



## Simi (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Great Tut:ilike: Thanks


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Your very welcome


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

I still can't get over how wonderful this look is... You're very talented, and the combo of colors is just wonderful.


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

This is wonderful, you are so talented. Very thorough and informative tutorial, thanks for taking the time to do it


----------



## natalie75 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Thank you for taking the time to do such a GREAT tutorial!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is the "Crease Brush" you use?


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Amazing! Great job!!


----------



## Lady Orchid (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Stunning, Stunning, Stunning, I love it!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Wow, such a detailed tutorial!  I can't wait to try this!!  Thank you


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin, TUT for the very first time!~*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natalie75* 

 
_Thank you for taking the time to do such a GREAT tutorial!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is the "Crease Brush" you use?_

 
Umm...I got it from Sephora, it's similar to MAC's 219.


----------



## user79 (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations to Specktra member *~LadyLocks~ *for winning our very first tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for this month. ~LadyLocks~ will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, ~LadyLocks~, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. You have all made our first tutorial contest a huge success!


We hope for another great turn-out to next month's contest! So get ready for another round...


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations hon


----------



## Jen-Jen (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin~ February 2007 Tutorial Contest Winner*

I Love It!


----------



## pink_candy (Feb 27, 2007)

Coonnnngrrrraaaaaatts


----------



## Bianca (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations!!! :congrats:


----------



## angeliclao (Feb 27, 2007)

yay!!!!


----------



## macface (Feb 27, 2007)

congrats Lady LOcks.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 27, 2007)

congrats!!


----------



## angeliclao (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin~ February 2007 Tutorial Contest Winner*

this looks great on you!!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin~ February 2007 Tutorial Contest Winner*

OMG...thanks so much to everyone who voted for me!  I wasn't even aware of the contest while making the tutorial, I found out right before I was ready to post and what do you know, I ended up winning.  

Thanks to everyone who has supported my work from the beginning, your sweet comments and encouragement is truly what keeps me going and striving to get better.  Aww...I love you guys :loveya:


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG...thanks so much to everyone who voted for me!  I wasn't even aware of the contest while making the tutorial, I found out right before I was ready to post and what do you know, I ended up winning.  

Thanks to everyone who has supported my work from the beginning and boy have I come a long way! Your sweet comments and encouragement is truly what keeps me going and striving to get better.  Aww...I love you guys :loveya:


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 27, 2007)

congrats :]


----------



## Kels823 (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## MAC Mel (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: ~Like a Virgin~ February 2007 Tutorial Contest Winner*

one of the best tutorial..


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations!  That really was a great tut!!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 27, 2007)

congratulations!!!!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats girl!


----------



## Simi (Feb 27, 2007)

congratulations


----------



## Emmi (Mar 3, 2007)

Love It!!


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 4, 2007)

i love your freckles!!!! very cute


----------



## breathless (Mar 10, 2007)

you give me a heart attack! lol. this is sooooooo pretty and flawless and just ... down right perfect!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

very pretty! i like it a lot


----------



## Karen_B (May 10, 2007)

It's so pretty!


----------



## MACisME (May 10, 2007)

u are the frickin blending tutorial queen! =D


----------



## Alice (May 15, 2007)

I LOVE this look! You're awesome!


----------



## xedenx (May 16, 2007)

this is so great


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG you look so BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 8, 2007)

gorgeous
i love this!


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 15, 2007)

OMG probably one of the best tutorials I've ever seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job, great look! I love how you went into detail about how you do the wing with the liner because I can never do it... but I've never tried how you showed, so I'm going to practice that way from now because it seems so much easier!

Thanks!


----------



## eslover (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice
i love your eyes 
look cool


----------



## .k. (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome  colors! u know u can have those little dots on ur face burned off? i had mine removed...


----------



## Anita (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow! This is probably one of the most helpful tuts I have seen. Thanks so much for the detailed explanation on the winged liner and doing the crease...I love it!


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 8, 2007)

nice tut. are those moles or freckles :]


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xolovinyoo* 

 
_nice tut. are those moles or freckles :]_

 
Sorry all late.  I haven't been on in forever but to answer your question, their alittle of both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 16, 2008)

This is sooooooo cute!


----------



## Lucky13~ (Apr 22, 2008)

wow *_* you might just be the most gorgeous person ive ever seen!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 22, 2008)

very prettyyy


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

Amazing.
You're so awesome


----------



## JessieLovesMac (May 14, 2008)

Thanks!!! This look is gorgeous!! And I love your freckles they are way to cute!!


----------



## jt1088 (May 14, 2008)

i love the blend of colors. very pretttyyy


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

Love it!!! The eye colour is just gorgeous!


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 21, 2008)

fabulous


----------



## Catatonia (May 23, 2008)

This looks great!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucky13~* 

 
_wow *_* you might just be the most gorgeous person ive ever seen!_

 





 Aww...that's one of the sweetest I've ever heard!  thanks alot luv!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.k.* 

 
_awesome  colors! u know u can have those little dots on ur face burned off? i had mine removed..._

 
Thanks but no thanks!  Those little dots make me who I am and I'm fine with that!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 16, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## tinich7 (Sep 25, 2009)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## DanielleG318 (Sep 30, 2009)

Great tutorial


----------

